# Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46



## stefansdl (21. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Geräteflossen(Ostseetauglich) für eine Wathose mit Watstiefeln der Größe 46.(Behr Red Carp)

Die Suche gestaltet sich bisher als äußerst schwierig. Aufgrund der Steifigkeit der Stiefel komme ich in keine Geräteflosse ordentlich rein. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein entscheidenen Tip,bevor ich auf eine Wathose mit Füsslinge umstellen muß.

Gruß


----------



## goeddoek (22. August 2013)

*AW: Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46*

Moin Stefan !

Ich habe mir vor vielen Jahren die Mares Quattro Avanti geholt. Da bin ich auch mit Watschuhen ( Straßenschuhgröße 47 ) gut reingekommen. Die haben 'ne Einlage, die man rausnehmen kann und somit bekommt man noch mehr Platz. Ist aber bummelig 8 Jahre her. Ob 's die noch in der Form gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ist aber vielleicht ein nützlicher Hinweis für Dich #h

Edith 

Ja, es gibt sie noch > http://www.ts-heinemann.com/maresshop/products/de/Sonderposten/Mares-Quattro-ABS-Geraeteflosse.html


----------



## stefansdl (22. August 2013)

*AW: Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46*

Ich danke dir für den Hinweis...

hab jetzt noch eine neue Info aus einem Tauchshop bekommen.

Sie haben mir die Pro Jet empfohlen.
Das sind die Teile die die Marinetaucher benutzen. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?

http://tauch-billig.de/shop/artikel/pro-jet-p-314


----------



## Boerni85 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46*

Moin, ich besitze die scuba pro seawing nova und kann diese nur wärmstens empfehlen. alle kollegen mit denen ich bisher auf der ostsee unterwegs war, waren neidisch auf meine geschwindigkeit die ich mit den dingern erreiche... sie kosten zwar ein paar euronen, sind aber absolut top! auch mit meiner wathose und den schuhen in 46 überhaupt kein problem!
gruß


----------



## stefansdl (22. August 2013)

*AW: Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46*

Was hast du denn für eine Wathose?

ruß


----------



## mach_nix (22. August 2013)

*AW: Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46*

Meine Frage wäre was du vorhast? Sind die für die Wathose im Belly Boot?
dann reichen diese http://www.am-angelsport.de/ebay/bilder/12029.jpg vollkommen aus. 

Gruß Meiko


----------



## Boerni85 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46*

ebenfalls eine von behr, welche genau weiß ich gerade nicht. allerdings mit profilsohle. die flossen passen locker bei straßenschuhen bi größe 48/49...
@ mach_nix: die würde ich für die ostsee nicht empfehlen! mit denen hat man keinen wirklichen vortrieb und der ist auf der ostsee unheimlich wichtig!


----------



## stefansdl (22. August 2013)

*AW: Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46*



mach_nix schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre was du vorhast? Sind die für die Wathose im Belly Boot?
> dann reichen diese http://www.am-angelsport.de/ebay/bilder/12029.jpg vollkommen aus.
> 
> Gruß Meiko




Ja sie sind für das Bellyboot und Ostsee gedacht...und  von deiner vorgeschlagene Flosse wurde mir von allen Bellyfahrern einstimmig abgeraten. Trotzdem Danke


----------



## stefansdl (22. August 2013)

*AW: Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> Moin, ich besitze die scuba pro seawing nova und kann diese nur wärmstens empfehlen. alle kollegen mit denen ich bisher auf der ostsee unterwegs war, waren neidisch auf meine geschwindigkeit die ich mit den dingern erreiche... sie kosten zwar ein paar euronen, sind aber absolut top! auch mit meiner wathose und den schuhen in 46 überhaupt kein problem!
> gruß




Ich habe mich jetzt mal etwas genauer über diese Flosse informiert. Sie soll tatsächlich für große Schuhe und Bellys geeignet sein. Kannst du noch etwas mehr darüber sagen?

Gruß


----------



## Boerni85 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46*

eigentlich nicht viel... sie sind an land recht schwer. glaube eine wiegt knapp über n kilo. das is aber im wasser nicht auffällig. ich find die dinger super! lassen sich sehr leicht und bequem anziehen und, wie gesagt, machen einen enormen vortrieb!!!
gruß


----------



## Steinbuttt (23. August 2013)

*AW: Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46*

Hallo Stefan,

wie schon mal von mir vorgeschlagen, wäre eine weitere Möglichkeit, mal mit Deiner Warhose in einem Tauchshop vorbeizufahren und direkt vor Ort anzuprobieren!

Und wenn Du bei Dir keinen solchen Shop in der Nähe hast, bleibt Dir immer noch im Oktober, wenn Du herkommst, die Möglichkeit, mal in dem Warnemünder Tauchshop reinzuschauen. Die kennen das Problem mit den Belly-Flossen, vorher vieleicht telefonisch anfragen ob passendes da ist und dann dort anprobieren!:m

Gruß Heiko


----------



## stefansdl (23. August 2013)

*AW: Geräteflossen für Wathose mit Stiefel Gr. 46*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> wie schon mal von mir vorgeschlagen, wäre eine weitere Möglichkeit, mal mit Deiner Warhose in einem Tauchshop vorbeizufahren und direkt vor Ort anzuprobieren!
> 
> ...



hi Heiko,

ja das ist dann die letzte Möglichkeit. Habe jetzt einen kompetenten Shop gefunden. Die konnten mir 2 Flossen nennen die dafür geeignet sind. Anprobieren ist aber immernoch die sicherste Variante. Darum habe ich mir jetzt auch 4 verschiedene Paare bestellt. Leider kosten alle zwischen 80-100€. Aber extra eine neue Wathose mit Füsslingen holen macht ja auch keinen Sinn.

Gruß


----------

